# Almost epic slam



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sounds like a good night Rich!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nicely done!  I had to go to Tampa for work for a couple of days and I was thinking about contacting some of the west coast forum guys (ie, you) and see about finally getting that first snook on fly, but then a coworker had to come along (who doesn't fish) and I had the only rental car, so that was the end of that idea.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

One day you will make it over with a bunch of fancy flies and get super pissed that they don't last...


----------



## delvin45chore (Aug 12, 2011)

Fishing is my hobby. You have done very well. One can enjoy fishing a lot.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice gurglers. Howd you double layer the foam? glue?


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

> Fishing is my hobby. You have done very well. One can enjoy fishing a lot.


I enjoy fishing as well. It is fun. One can enjoy catching snook on fly.


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

I like that SaltyFly shirt. Good MoJo. Triathlon -ouch


----------



## jockygerald (Aug 29, 2011)

it seems me that all of them are feel extreme joy and confidence. oH!!!!!!!!!!!! its so exciting when weather is clear and beach is there.


----------

